
Glassdoor to be acquired for $1.2B - 20years
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/glassdoor-acquired-1-2-billion-japan-based-hr-giant-recruit-holdings/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17027287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17027287)

------
mr_overalls
> The all-cash deal is subject to regulatory approval, expected this summer.

Better start wiring cash to Cohen.

------
Scoundreller
Sold to the Japanese parent of Indeed.

